# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم اتش تى سى سوفت ويير(HTC Software)  HTC تعتذر بسبب تأخير تحديث الأندرويد Oreo للهاتف HTC U11 في أوروبا

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    بدأت شركة HTC بإصدار تحديث الأندرويد 8.0 Oreo للهاتف HTC U11 في منتصف  شهر نوفمبر من العام الماضي. هذا التحديث وصل إلى المستخدمين في تايوان في  البداية ليصل بعد ذلك إلى المستخدمين في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قبل  بضعة أسابيع.ومع ذلك، المستخدمين في القارة الأوروبية لم يكونوا محظوظين بما فيه  الكفاية لأن هذا التحديث لم يصل بعد إلى وحدات HTC U11 الموجودة هناك.  الآن، قامت شركة HTC بنشر تغريدة جديدة في حسابها البريطاني الرسمي على  شبكة تويتر تعتذر فيها للمستخدمين في أوروبا عن هذا التأخير.في حين أن هذه التغريدة لم تكشف لنا عن المشاكل التي دفعت شركة HTC  لتأخير التحديث في أوروبا، فنحن نأمل أن يتم حلها في المستقبل القريب،  ومواصلة عملية إطلاق هذا التحديث الذي يتطلع إليه العديد من ملاك الهاتف  HTC U11 في أوروبا. الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

